# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  oko

## Nie zarejestrowany

Nazywam mian mam 17 lat.3 tygodnie temu stracilem mozliwosc poruszania gałka oczną oraz mialem porazony 6 nerw.Lezalem 3 tygodnie w akademii medycznej w gdansku na oddziale neurologii.Po 3 tygodniach galka ruszyla...jednakze jest jeszcze zez.Poszukuje osoby ktora napisze ksiazke o moim schorzeniu..

Damian P.
602-841-838

----------

